# Coffeega ally 600



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried one yet?

Bueatiful thing just to own, but would be nice if it made good coffee as well

http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/hopper-600g-1.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think Glenn got one not long ago.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, a lovely piece of kit

You control all the variables - so whether it makes good coffee or not is entirely down to you

I have a brew being setoff in the morning to enjoy tomorrow during the Giro d'Italia coverage


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Hario one is much cheaper.

I have one, works well if you put the effort in.


----------

